# This weeks Muscle Research Thursday Sale...probiotics, TUDCA, and more!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Apr 14, 2016)

*Muscle Research Thursday Sale!!!
*




*Another great sale of products for everyone!!! Eupepsia Probiotic is an advanced formula that combines the benefits of Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics into one product on sale for $49.99 ($20 OFF), Forged Methyl EAA at $59.99 ($30 OFF), TUDCA for $29.99, and other staple supplements!!!
*




*Check out this video about Forged Methyl EAA...*


























*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!! 




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Apr 18, 2016)

*Monday Bump Day!!!
*
Was just talking to my wife about probiotic and how she needs to be more diligent about taking them daily to help with her bloating she gets from eating all the protein she needs to consume, it really does make a difference!!! Also TUDCA which we both take being competitors, and other wellness supps we need to take for staying healthy during competition prep. 

Get in on the sale this week, we try to think of your health as well as your pocketbook with our weekly sales!!!​


----------



## cane87 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Another great sale this week guys, dig in! we got tudca.. a staple for all serious oral cycles on sale again and forged joint support which i love on sale also.Its a great item to use at all times for us older guys actually.*


----------



## cane87 (Apr 19, 2016)

i know it went fast but today is the last day for the sale,make a move if you are interested.Tomorrow we will be moving on to our new sale, like we do EVERY thursday!


----------



## MidwestBeast (Apr 20, 2016)

Last day to get in on the savings! Here are my thoughts on all of this week's sales:



*Transform Forged Methyl EAA:*

This is a great test booster and component of PCT. It may often seem a high price, but it?s worth it. So now is the optimal time to pick some up and save a third of the original price. With the PH ban, this will likely also be one of the front-runners for compounds one could legally purchase and run for strength gains. Obviously not in the same realm as Beast or Helladrol, but we?re moving into different times. However, I still view it as a great piece to PCT. My PCT of choice is clomid, Test Infusion, Methyl EAA, and forma (which you could also swap out with MHO Poppers). Those are the main cogs to my PCT protocol and I find recovery easy and gains just keep on coming or at least maintaining. In addition, I love to add in MyoSynergy Elite to keep as close to that ?on? feeling as I can get with the muscle fullness and increased strength and body recomp. Bottom line, this is a great chance to save on a product you should normally want.

*Muscle Research Eupepsia:*

This is a great probiotic and it?s shipped via express shipping in a Styrofoam cooler with a cold pack; it?s nuts. We actually have some videos on the forum and the Muscle Research youtube channel on how this is shipped. Probiotics aren?t a sexy product or one you ?see? a whole lot of results from, but they?re great. When I've used Eupepsia I can tell you I definitely noticed a difference in the time I wasn?t; less gassy, less bloated and just feel better overall after meals.

*Premium Powders TUDCA:*

This is a product that is worth every penny and top of the line liver protection. If you?re running any type of oral methylated cycles, this is a must have. It?s also great if you?re someone who just hasn?t had the best liver values and you want to improve them and even theoretically if you?re gonna put your liver through the ringer with some heavy drinking (though to be taken long term; not just night of or anything like that). But the point is, this stuff is excellent at promoting liver health, which is a very important thing for everybody, but especially bodybuilders and especially anyone who uses methylated oral compounds for a PH/DS run. No time better than right now to stock up!

*Transform Forged Joint Support:*

This one has definitely been a favorite for many, especially on cycles. You?re getting your standard ingredients in glucosamine, MSM, and chondroitin, but also cissus (which is my favorite), quercetin, and turmeric. This is a very cost-effective product and even though this is a smaller savings, it?s a tried and true product. So if you know you?re gonna need it, might as well grab a few and multiply that savings.

*Premium Powders Glutamine:*

Great savings on a staple amino acid. A lot of the pros still swear by this stuff in the mornings, at night, and around workouts. And you can also pick up your choice of the Extreme Flavors to pair with it for only $5 extra. As I?ve said of all the Premium Powders bulk powders line, the 400g containers are the perfect size. There?s enough product that it lasts for a good while, but it?s not a huge tub that takes up much space at all. Definitely worth picking up if you?re a glutamine guy.


----------

